

Apple Using iCloud to Lock in Users - acak
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-10-12/apple-using-icloud-to-lock-in-users-after-online-misfires-tech.html

======
warmfuzzykitten
Yes and no. What they're actually doing is reducing friction. People have more
than one information device but they have only one set of data that belongs to
them. Up to now, each device needed to be synched with every other device in
order to make the user's world consistent. But many Apple users have all three
of Mac, iPhone and iPad, each of which serves a different context. Apple's
success created the problem, and iCloud is the solution. The fact that non-
Apple devices don't share in the iCloud world may be perceived by outsiders as
vendor lockin. For insiders, it's a solution.

